

DIY Distro – Debian Live-Build - NY_hudson
http://vsido.org/index.php?topic=1032.0

======
NY_hudson
I think everyone should roll their own distro ;-)

The example given is based on Debian Jessie. The hosting forum (vsido.org) is
run by a distro based on Debian Sid (experimental).

